#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >    Combustion

## Esam

*  ޿
       (*   Fuel* )    ( )    .
                           .**     :
(1)   .
(2)    .
(3)      .*
*                        :*
C + O2 = CO2 +Heat of Combustion ΔHCO2
**  ΔHCO2**   CO2
CH4 + O2 = CO2 + H2O + Heat of Combustion   ΔHCH4
**  ΔHCH4**   CH4
*              (*API*).                     (  )   (   )    .             *   API*.*
*     10    (34-36)                   .*
*   Theoretical Oxygen    Air Required for Combustion :*
*                    .             :*
CmHn + (4m+n/4)O2 = mCO2 +n/2 H2O
*                                             79/21 = 3.76                  .
                                        .*
*  Excess Air:*
*                                      :*
ρ air = 0.0012943 Kg/m3 at 1 atm & 25C
*        (   )        .                            (              )                    30%                 70%                                         (          .. )                                 25%      40%    .*
*    :*
**  CO2* -   -*  SO2**  Net  Heating Value**  Gross or High  Heating Value**  Net H.V*        .*
** Heat of Combustion* :
          .
* Net heating Value* :
* 60F**   Btu/lb**   Btu/ft3*  .*
**  Gross or High heating Value* :*
**  60F *                 .


* Net H.V*. .* 
*       ΔH*H2O * :
* 60F  **   1058.2 Btu* .
* 60F ** 50.3 Btu .  *  :*
*ΔH*H2O = 1058 Btu/bl = 50.3  Btu/ft3

**  Net H.V.** :
Net H.V. = gross H.V. -  * ΔH*H2O



See More:   Combustion

----------

